# Does gaming embarass you?



## Jizg (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been seeing a lot of posts around the net saying how people hide the fact that they're into video games, whether its never playing in public or just not talking about games among strangers. Or if they are vocal about it, they may not discuss some of the more childish titles like Animal Crossing or Pokemon. Its pretty depressing to see but it got me curious as to how some of you guys feel about your hobby. 

Are you proud of it or is it something you keep hush hush whenever possible? Be honest.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2013)

I wouldn't say I'm embarrassed, I just keep it to myself because I know the majority of people I hang around aren't into games. I hate it when people tell me about stuff I don't care about, so I pay them the same respect and don't talk about video games in front of me.
Though if they do happen to ask me (or anyone else) about them, I'd be happy to talk to them about it. But yeah, pretty much I don't flaunt it in front of others unless they ask


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't parade it around but I am definitely not embarrassed by it and will throw my 2 cents in if people are having a conversation about video games. I am currently downloading a Beta Testing thing for Final Fantasy A Relm Reborn, an online mmorpg while I write this actually. 

I have dropped off playing as much as I used to because of school but I find time to play. I don't ever talk about gaming around my boyfriends family though, they think gaming is such a waste of time.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 17, 2013)

All the other guys in my school love COD, so I don't talk about AC:NL and Pokemon in real life.  How is that bad though?  People are aloud to not tell something they do if they don't feel comfortable talking about it.  That's not depressing, it's someone's personality.  I will talk about it as much as I want on the internet though.


----------



## Jizg (Aug 17, 2013)

The reasons I've seen are usually because they feel like they're being judged or viewed as childish, which is why I said its a little depressing. Privacy is fine for sure, but feeling bad for something you like is something I'd like to see less of.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 17, 2013)

All my friends know I play video games, whether they play or not. Nothing embarrassing for me at all.
The amount I play in the Summer; that's a different story.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 17, 2013)

Whenever i have some free hours at college, i play with my 3DS. I also do this on long trips for music contests. I don't really care about what people say about me playing all the time.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Aug 17, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> Whenever i have some free hours at college, i play with my 3DS. I also do this on long trips for music contests. I don't really care about what people say about me playing all the time.


Same here. I don't play as much as I used to, but I don't care what others say about it. It's nothing to be ashamed of .


----------



## MadCake (Aug 17, 2013)

The girls in my class don't care about vidya games (Except for a particular 2).
That's why I hang out with the boys, Who talk about Battle Bear Gold (Look it up), And Animal crossing. And sometimes Binding of Isaac.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm not embarrassed, but when I was younger, I thought people would think badly of me for knowing so much (such as my best friends' parents).  Considering he was my only friend, I had to make as good an impression as possible. :/

Nowadays, I'm not embarrassed at all.  I won't parade it about, but if I've got a second at lunch, I'll open my laptop and play TBoI.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 17, 2013)

I used to get embarrassed about some things, now I just strut my PS Vita/Pikachu 3DS XL like I'm at home. But when reading stories like [url="http://www.polygon.com/2013/8/15/4622252/plague-of-game-dev-harassment-erodes-industry-spurs-support-groups]this[/url], I do feel embarassed because that's far from cool.


----------



## Chris (Aug 18, 2013)

Not at all. I just don't talk about gaming around non-gamers so as not to bore them.


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 18, 2013)

It really depends on the context, you really can't talk about games without other gamers around you

Like, this guy will be talking about his new car and how he's gonna go see a movie with his friends, then the third wheel comes along and is like. "I GAWT DIS SHOOTY THING ON CAWL OF DEWTY HURP DURP"


----------



## Wish (Aug 18, 2013)

I never really thought people would be embarrassed


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 18, 2013)

Not at all, it's a great hobby/interest to have. I have always told people I like gaming


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 18, 2013)

I got yelled at by some kids for playing Pokemon in middle school. Now I don't really talk about video games at all in front of people unless I find one of the few rare people who don't only play COD and whatnot.


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to say entirely no, but it does a bit. Like in music at school, I was going to perform a track from Legend of Zelda and this girl I knew looked at it and laughed in a joking way. I mean, loads of people like Legend of Zelda, it's just that older people normally do. The fact that I wanted to do a song from it when we can do anything was embarrassing. I'll tell someone that I like games, and which ones if they ask, but on the outside to non-gamers it can be horrible. I haven't really experienced anything bad as I'm a Nintendo like most people but still. 

Everyone's into Fifa and Xbox these days. ._.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 18, 2013)

Nerd is the new cool. Nothing to be embarrassed about!


----------



## Shiny Star (Aug 18, 2013)

Hahaha. That's true. With all those Geek tops. ._.


----------



## sweetfire (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm open about gaming and such even in public. All my friends know I'm an animal crossing addict haha. I even play it on the bus.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not embarrassed by it at all. It probably helps that virtually all of my friends also enjoy video games.
The only time I feel even slightly ashamed of it is when teachers or job applications ask about my hobbies... 'playing video games' generally isn't seen as a very good hobby to have, and I don't really have any other hobbies that I could include.
Oh well.
But yeah. Other than that, I'm pretty open about the fact that I game.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 18, 2013)

Ehh... Sometimes. ;; I mean I remember a couple of years ago some people in my class laughing at someone who said they liked Pok?mon. I-I mean, come on, there are so many people who love Pok?mon out there, and it's such a popular and fun game, simplistic and easy to understand so that just about anybody can play it. To be honest, most of the time I do kind of keep it a bit secret that I like certain games, in case I feel like people will judge me for liking them o-or something, but then sometimes I feel like I can just chat about those games all day to other people, y'know? I mean... Obviously my friends know I like games although not really any of them besides a couple of boys from school and practically all of my online friends actually would say gaming is a hobby for them. It kinda sucks because sometimes if I play like an AMAZING game (eg: When I first played New Leaf), I couldn't really talk about it to many people and it was like all I thought about. x3 I mean generally everyone that I know knows that I play games, and if people want to mock me for it then they can. It might upset me a bit, SURE, but it won't stop me from playing games. :3


----------



## ZeroMetroid (Aug 18, 2013)

I know I'm posting again. But here's a good rule of thumb.

Talk about games around other people that game. Otherwise it's like speaking Spanish to a Korean person.


----------



## chillv (Aug 18, 2013)

I am kind of shy about telling that to other people. This is mostly because of the false stereotype that video games give off negative messages to people and can cause them to be aggressive and violent.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 18, 2013)

No.


----------



## Suicune (Aug 18, 2013)

My friends know I play video games and they jokingly make fun of me for it, but they're fine with it. You kinda have to learn to laugh at yourself a little because most people find Nintendo to be very childish. I'm not necessarily embarrassed about it, but I won't tell anyone I play video games until I get to know them decently well. I've even managed to convert a few of my friends to video games as well.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not really embarrassed about it, but explaining the enjoyment to someone who just doesn't get it is not only embarrassing, but frustrating, so why bother? Ha.


----------



## beebs (Aug 18, 2013)

Why ever be embarrassed? I'm totally vocal about my love of video games. A few times other people have commented that it's childish or wutevs. My response is that gaming is becoming an art form in it's own right. It can do more then paintings or music since it fully incorporates multiple senses. The idea that gaming is childish or uncool or something only for nerds is pretty out-moted these days imo. And people who still view gaming that way are unfamiliar with what video games really have to offer. . . or they're an a**hole. =]


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

I give all my new friends the same thing. I am a proud Pokemon gamer. All my friends know it.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Aug 20, 2013)

No, gaming doesn't embarrass me in the slightest bit!  My good friends in real life know that I'm an Animal Crossing gamer, and I'm not afraid to tell anybody. It's part of my childhood and I don't think I'll ever lose thought of it. I do like some other Nintendo games though, but it's been mostly New Leaf recently. :O


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 20, 2013)

I used to not tell people, but then I realized that everyone has hobbies that others might consider weird, so I decided not to care anymore about what other people think about my hobbies and how I spend my free time. That's their problem, not mine.


----------



## Bones (Aug 20, 2013)

Nope. The way I see it, the only thing embarrassing about gaming is the people who act like they're superior because they don't game, and/or make fun of those who do.

And if anybody has somethin' to say to me about my gaming habits - then it just lets me automatically know that the person in question is a nitwit that I should avoid from now on. Saves me the trouble of having to figure it out myself.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 20, 2013)

Well done, Bones. Good tip about annoying people. 

Like I said, I tell my friends right away I'm a proud gamer. One of my male friends likes the same stuff as me, and we often play on the bus together. It's fun, and since I'm only 11{almost 12} no one thinks we're weird. When I'm older, if anyone shoots a look, I will go up to them and shove my game in their face while saying "Yeah. I'm a gamer. Got a problem with that?"


----------



## Fayde (Aug 21, 2013)

I wouldn't say that I'm embarrassed about it, however I do tend to keep the gamer side of myself under wraps as it tends to generate an irresponsible image to some (yeah, stereotype sucks). Especially since I'm in my twenties, gaming is definitely seen as a weird hobby to my friends.

Of course, if I happen to come across someone else who games, we'd often remain fast friends.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't ever have a problem with stereotypes regarding hobbies. So I've never really understood why people would be embarrassed for something they enjoy doing.

The entire thing doesn't make sense to me. By stereotyping someone over a hobby, in this case videogames, you're showing that anyone else can just as easily stereotype over any hobby. Sports, writing, singing, acting, playing an instrument, going to the movies.
All of those are hobbies, yet how often are they stereotyped? I think that the problem here is that people who don't play games get a bad image because only the bad things are what they see or hear about. Which is stupid, and nobody should feel like they have to hide what they enjoy doing because someone else is too lazy or incapable of the brainpower to determine that not everyone should be classified under the bad things they happen to hear.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 21, 2013)

I used to be a little embarrassed because some of my guy friends would start talking about Pokemon and I would join in and they would all be shocked and start announcing that a girl likes and knows something about Pokemon. I guess it just embarrassed me because it brought a lot of unwanted attention to myself in a very loud way. I just kept my love for games to myself for a while. 
But that was when I was younger, and now I don't have a problem with people knowing that I play video games because it's part of who I am and if you're going to judge me for that, that's your own problem to deal with. 
I just can't believe people STILL get surprised that I'm a girl and I like video games.

Edit: how do I keep double posting?! UGH stupid iPod


----------



## Officer Berri (Aug 21, 2013)

Why on earth would gaming embarrass me? It's not like playing video games is something people think only greasy basement dwellers do. Heck, my grandparents played video games my entire childhood. I learned to read by watching them play RPGs like Final Fantasy VI, Breath of Fire, and Secret of Mana! I've literally played video games for as long as I have memory!

I'm not ashamed to admit what kind of games I play in public either. I go from games like Dragon Age, Mass Effect, and Skyrim to Viva Pinata, Animal Crossing, and Pokemon. I have a Charmander plush hanging off my purse and I wear my Zelda and Mario shirts in public all the time. The only reactions I've ever got from it was some dude at gamestop trying to talk me into pre-ordering Pokemon Black or White and then a bag-boy at Kroger trying to grill me for being a girl gamer. He shut up right around the time he figured out I actually knew more than Memes.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 21, 2013)

Damn right Officer Berri!


----------



## Keenan (Aug 21, 2013)

I can't see a reason that gaming would be embarrassing. It's one of the most normal hobbies, it's just like sitting and watching TV or a movie, but you're controlling it. Besides, nearly of my friends game in one form or another. Nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Detilate (Aug 21, 2013)

No, everyone has their own hobbies.


----------



## HULK G (Aug 21, 2013)

It never crossed in my mind. I think because I do other things it's not my only hobby. I got lots of video game apparel in my closet that I wear and everyone smiles at me.


----------



## Sondos (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't see it embrrassing.
I really like to play zelda, mario(lol i really like mario and wario games), pokemon, animal crossing and need for speed i really love these games.
If anyone don't like that then don't, i don't care.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 21, 2013)

Nope, I'm not embarrassed at all.  I've been playing games since I was very very young and it's always been something I've enjoyed and is a big part of my life and who I am.  When I was young I'd draw pictures of my favourite characters, wear t-shirts with game logos and designs, and collect toys or other gaming related merchandise.  Now that I'm older I don't wear the clothing much but I covet my collection of game memorabilia! 

I've met tons of friends while playing games, whether it's someone who talks to me because I'm playing in public, during a gaming get-together, or online!  I've never been without a boyfriend either -- guys are pretty crazy for gamer girls. lol. 

I really couldn't care less if someone wants to stick their nose up and treat me poorly because I love video games.  It's my hobby and I enjoy it so it's really no one's business.  I don't judge others based on their hobbies or interests.  That behaviour is immature.  

I have great memories of playing games and making friends through gaming.  

I love video games of all types, listening to game soundtracks, playing D&D, creating video games, creating pixel art, sci-fi and fantasy movies books and shows, etc.  I'm proud to be a nerd too!


----------



## Smoke (Aug 22, 2013)

Plain and simply put: I love video games and most of the people I know love video games. Even if they didn't, I'd still take pride in it, perhaps even to the point of practically flaunting it. 

I never had too many friends growing up, so where did that leave me? It left me with video games! Ever since I was able to hold a controller, I've been gaming. That's just who I am.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 22, 2013)

Not at all... I grew up going to a high school where video game club was the hottest club around.


----------



## jonsigrid (Aug 22, 2013)

I dont actually see whats embarrasing about playing games like Pokemon, Legend of Zelda & Animal crossing at the age of 14, Nobody of my friends play them (as i know). They all play games like GTA, which i think is redicilous. I dont go around and tell everyone i play these games, but i have nothing against that they know i play it.
Ive been playing Pokemon from i was at the age of 5, Animal Crossing since i was 7, Legend of Zelda since i was 8, Mario since i was 8 ( i get a GameCube and Mario Kart Double Dash as birthday presnt when i turned 8) I still love these games as much as i did then and im never tired of them


----------



## Isabella (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol nope not at all. it would be like me being embarrassed of who I am in a way o_o since I basically grew up with video games it's made its impact on me, had a lot of good experiences with people playing and I probably wouldn't have met some friends if it weren't for games. I've talked about video games to non gamer friends of mine and they didn't mind at all. I'm not embarrassed to talk about something I like.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 23, 2013)

Not really. Then again, I don't often go around telling everyone I meet that I play animal crossing 3 hours a day lol.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Aug 23, 2013)

Not really. Everyone at work knows I'm into video games. I told my boss I'm taking off on the Monday after Tokyo Game Show because I'll get home so late. I sometimes (today even) wear video game shirts to work and I have a video game related figure on my desk.

I also am not shy about playing portable games in public. 

There's no point to be embarrassed about stuff you like, IMO. Sure, people will judge you. But people judge you no matter what.


----------



## ketchupluver (Aug 26, 2013)

When I was younger I was embarrassed that I played video games. There's not much to do where I live so my parents bought us video games from a young age, and I was surprised that all kids did not have this in common with me, and even laughed at it.
Now I personally don't care.
People have their own interests and I have mine, and if they don't respect that then it's their loss.


----------



## Aquadirt (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm definitely not embarrassed about playing Pokemon or Animal Crossing.  I don't talk to everyone about it though, because they don't want to hear about it.  Those who do though, I'll talk to them and get deep into it regardless of whose around.  Audience is important.


----------



## irisubunny (Aug 27, 2013)

Lol I show out that I game and I don't care. I always wear gaming shirts to school and everything, and I talk about Pokemon and Animal Crossing and how absolutely fab they are, so I guess I pretty much express it. I don't know why some people could be ashamed of the things they like. Well, then again it all depends on what it is.. .-.


----------



## Link32 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah most guys at my school are in shooters and stuff so I find it best to keep it to myself that I play acnl. But I don't think there is anything wrong with that. Sure to most people I am comfortable telling them I play it, but it ain't nothing to go parading around.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Aug 29, 2013)

Not at all. I wasn't very open about it at school, it was just yet another thing I'd get bullied about. However going to university meant I have met people who like the same things I do.
I was on a train on Tuesday playing NL and some kid of about 10 came up to me and said something about the 3DS being for kids so why am I playing on one. It bothers me that unless games are super-violent then a lot of people assume they're just for children.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not at all. I wasn't very open about it at school, it was just yet another thing I'd get bullied about. However going to university meant I have met people who like the same things I do.
I was on a train on Tuesday playing NL and some kid of about 10 came up to me and said something about the 3DS being for kids so why am I playing on one. It bothers me that unless games are super-violent then a lot of people assume they're just for children.


----------



## Stitched (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not embarrassed.  If someone asks what kind of games I like to play, I'll tell them.  In grade school it was something I got shunned for because all the girls in my class really only cared about boys and hair and makeup, whereas I've had a slight interest in that stuff at the time, and talked to the guys in my class and the only other girl who enjoyed gaming.  Now my friends and I (violently) play Mario Kart Wii and Mario Party.  I remember trying to play games with my old friends and they weren't into it at all, so it sucked.

The only reason I wouldn't tell someone is if they were the type of person to label me as a "gamer girl" or something.  I don't play CoD or Halo unless I'm babysitting my 9-year-old female cousins, lol.  If someone asked me what kind of games I like to play and I said Pokemon and they got all high and mighty, I'd shrug it off.  It's what I like to do.  Sue me.


----------



## CHR:)S (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not embarrassed at all... I even play ACNL in class sometimes and I do talk about it sometimes and my obsession with ACNL is found humorous. I don't really understand what people are talking about when they say they can't talk about it to certain people because they don't want to hear it. That seems kind of uptight on the other person's end. I even express it when I'm out with the "popular" crew, it doesn't matter. If the people find you to be annoying then that seems kind of ridiculous to me...

But maybe not in your guys' case? Idk...


----------



## LerkeTurkey (Sep 2, 2013)

I always bring my 3DS places with me, but I'm too embarrassed to whip it out of my pocket and play in public. I just fear that it's immature or improper. I'm not embarrassed about the fact that I play video games, though. 

Every time I have friends over, we play my Gamecube and it's a lot of fun. I even play ACNL with a friend from school. I thought I played a lot, but he probably plays about 4 times as much as I do, so if anyone's embarrassed about that, it isn't me, haha.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Sep 2, 2013)

It's kinda ridiculous, but around some people I could be a bit embarrassed.  The majority of my friends play video games, and the ones that don't usually don't give a care if I play them or not.  But some of my friends (including my best friend) can kinda make me feel awkward about playing video games.  It's usually the super athletic people that make me feel like I'm super lazy/nonproductive and wasting my time.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 4, 2013)

I've gotta admit, it's a bit surprising hearing how some people were forced to grow up being embarrassed of playing games. I kinda just thought video games were something everyone could enjoy no matter your age, background, etc. To hear that some people got made fun of for it is just downright disheartening.


----------



## Jessica Isle (Sep 4, 2013)

I used to be, but now I'm at the point where I'll happily open my 3DS at college or wherever and play whatever game is currently in it. I mean, I don't play it if it's not a good time, or would be rude, but if I'm doing nothing, I like having it to keep my mind off of negative things. 

Glad I overcame being embarrassed.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 4, 2013)

Hell no I wear it on my chest


----------



## Joshaluke (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't hide it. I don't talk about it to people I know aren't interested in it because what's the point, but I don't hide it. It's a form of entertainment. It's how I'm not super into movies. I don't judge other people who are really into them, but if I'm going for entertainment I'd rather just play a game or watch a tv show.


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely NOT! I am 44 years old and proud of being a gamer. All my work colleagues ask about my progress in any given game that I am playing!!!


----------



## Oriana (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm a gamer and proud. Simple as that. All of my friends and my boyfriend all know how much of a hardcore gamer I am and I'm okay with that. None of my friends are as into gaming as I am, but some of them get my Skyrim references or Mass Effect quotes. I think it's a matter of who you surround yourself with that affects whether or not you publicize your love for gaming.


----------



## HULK G (Sep 4, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I was on a train on Tuesday playing NL and some kid of about 10 came up to me and said something about the 3DS being for kids so why am I playing on one.
> 
> .



I'd be livid if some stupid kid came up to me and started talking like that. I'll scare the crap of that kid he'll have nightmares. It'll be much worse if a adult male came up to me like that, I swear they wont walk for the next 3 months.


----------



## nintendofan61 (Sep 4, 2013)

No not really. Everyone has their likes. If you don't respect my "likes", then that's your problem. I'm not embarrassed about liking something that is innocent and fun.


----------



## Aiyana (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not embarrassed at all. I like playing video games. I like playing 'childish' video games. If anyone has a problem with that, they can sod off, because why should I be embarrassed about something I enjoy that hurts nothing and is only fun? :3


----------



## Britty the Kitty (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been playing games for nearly 20 years now. I never was ashamed of it, and I mostly just stuck to other gamers in my social groups when I was still attending school. Even at work, I met a lot of cool people because I never tried to hide my interest. I just can't deny something that plays a large role in my personal interests and makes up who I am. I'm just glad I can share my hobby with so many friends. It's a lot more fun to play together than alone, ya know?


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not embarrassed at all. I tend to play anytime I want anywhere I want. It's never been a problem for me and no one has ever picked on me despite the kind of games I tend to play. ^^


----------



## infallible (Sep 6, 2013)

i don't whip it out and play it all the time, but i do bring it around the city to streetpass and stuff

and sometimes on the subway i'll play if i have a really long commute

im not really all that embarassed about it. my ps3 games, i don't really talk about much because not a lot of girls play Assassin's Creed or Uncharted or The Last of Us. at least, not where i used to live. florida wasn't a very tolerant place, but now that i'm in new york, i'm really a lot more comfortable about it.


----------



## darkadian (Sep 7, 2013)

Extremely proud to be a gamer since age three. NO SHAME IN MY GAME! Not one bit! I will play the most childish video game or a mature one. Does not shame me any bit. I am a bit embarrassed I am not very good at some games though.... but it is about having fun too.


----------



## hzl (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't really talk about it unless it pops up in conversation (as only my partner games and my friends aren't really into it) other than that it's just my hobby and I'd never be embarrassed about it


----------



## Flavia (Sep 9, 2013)

I always had geeky friends and now working in the videogames industry - I thought with the Iphone boom this preconception of videogames being an outsider thing was less strong than the past decade?


----------



## Midorikawa (Sep 9, 2013)

Nope not embarrassed at all. Many of my friends of both genders like to game as well, and others are into anime/manga which is a similar case to gaming so I have no reason to be embarrassed and to hide it.


----------



## May (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't really socialise so I have no one to hide it from, but I would not if I did.


----------



## kite (Sep 18, 2013)

If I'm comfortable enough with someone, I'll tell them. 

If I don't like the person enough, I won't tell them.

Honestly I've admitted that I play DS games to this one person I barely met, even though I had previously talked about traveling and stuff. It really depends on the person.

[edit]

I forgot to mention that I'm not embarrassed by it lol.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 20, 2013)

Nope. Gaming has become incredibly mainstream I don't see the point in hiding it. Hell who doesn't play games?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm far too old to give a hoot what other people think.  I've been gaming for 30 years, hate shooters (bad at them + don't see the point) and prefer so-called "childish" games that really aren't childish at all when you actually play them, like Pokemon.  That said though I got a bit sick of being told "oh, I don't have time for that" by people who watch TV all evening when they ask me about knitting and other crafting hobbies I have, so I mostly don't really talk about gaming with anyone other than hubby. Gaming is much less of a time waster than watching TV, which most adult non-gamers will do for hours every day. I still flaunt my love of gaming in a way though.  Anyone in the know would only have to look at my handbag (covered in AC:NL and Mario badges with the Donkey Kong banana keyring hanging from it) to know I'm a Nintendo fan...


----------



## kite (Sep 20, 2013)

Dizzi Paradise said:


> I'm far too old to give a hoot what other people think.  I've been gaming for 30 years, hate shooters (bad at them + don't see the point) and prefer so-called "childish" games that really aren't childish at all when you actually play them, like Pokemon.  That said though I got a bit sick of being told "oh, I don't have time for that" by people who watch TV all evening when they ask me about knitting and other crafting hobbies I have, so I mostly don't really talk about gaming with anyone other than hubby. Gaming is much less of a time waster than watching TV, which most adult non-gamers will do for hours every day. I still flaunt my love of gaming in a way though.  Anyone in the know would only have to look at my handbag (covered in AC:NL and Mario badges with the Donkey Kong banana keyring hanging from it) to know I'm a Nintendo fan...



I can see why you'd be upset about people who are so critical of gaming as a past-time (or a lifestyle), when we're all achieving the same means of relaxing and enjoying ourselves in the end, no? ^^

This is why I don't tell people (who I don't like or know well enough) that I like to play games, simply because of this scenario... and the fact that I don't want to spend my time playing games with someone I don't like. v_v;


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Sep 20, 2013)

kite said:


> I can see why you'd be upset about people who are so critical of gaming as a past-time (or a lifestyle), when we're all achieving the same means of relaxing and enjoying ourselves in the end, no? ^^
> 
> This is why I don't tell people (who I don't like or know well enough) that I like to play games, simply because of this scenario... and the fact that I don't want to spend my time playing games with someone I don't like. v_v;



Not upset so much as.... bored.  It's the same conversation every.single.time.  And always with people who seem to think they are superior to me in some way because they "don't have time" to do something I do - even though we probably have the same amount of free time, it's just that they use theirs for watching TV while I use mine for knitting/crochet/reading/art/gaming.  Knitting and crochet I can do while watching TV anyway, and I get something to keep me warm (or a KK Slider amigurumi!) at the end of it.

Meh, it doesn't matter.  They do what they do, I do what I do.  I'm not ashamed, I just don't want that same damn conversation anymore.


----------



## kite (Sep 20, 2013)

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Not upset so much as.... bored.  It's the same conversation every.single.time.  And always with people who seem to think they are superior to me in some way because they "don't have time" to do something I do - even though we probably have the same amount of free time, it's just that they use theirs for watching TV while I use mine for knitting/crochet/reading/art/gaming.  Knitting and crochet I can do while watching TV anyway, and I get something to keep me warm (or a KK Slider amigurumi!) at the end of it.
> 
> Meh, it doesn't matter.  They do what they do, I do what I do.  I'm not ashamed, I just don't want that same damn conversation anymore.



Hear, hear. It sounds annoying.


----------



## Puddle (Sep 21, 2013)

I guess my type of gaming kind of does. Like I play ACNL, Luigi's mansion, and Nintendo games. My friends are into the GTA and CoD scene.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

Sometimes, because there are some games that many people like that are considered 'cool', but if you like anything outside of that people think you are weird.


----------



## beffa (Sep 26, 2013)

nope haha i always talk about acnl and stuff and everyone's like "oh okay" i love it


----------



## ekdante (Sep 26, 2013)

Being a casual gamer myself, I only mentioned about me playing video games (including AC:NL) to my close friends  I am always wary to talk about that to gamers who are dedicated in getting trophies :s


----------



## Snowfllake (Sep 29, 2013)

I guess i'll only be embarassed if i was talking if someone who is not really into games or things like that. but yeah, even with my close friends and people i know that play games i get embarased to say that i play ACNL. i know they will think that is childish game or something like that. i'm glad that my bf undestands me and play AC with me


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 29, 2013)

It doesn't embarrass me at all. It's a big part of who I am.


----------



## Chromie (Sep 29, 2013)

_laris said:


> I guess i'll only be embarassed if i was talking if someone who is not really into games or things like that. but yeah, even with my close friends and people i know that play games i get embarased to say that i play ACNL. i know they will think that is* childish game *or something like that. i'm glad that my bf undestands me and play AC with me



Seems kind of silly considering Animal Crossing is a game that seems to appeal a lot more to not only women but adults!


----------



## Mino (Sep 29, 2013)

At one time, maybe. For a short while when I was growing up it still had the old stereotype attached to it: that it is only enjoyed (past the age of, say, 12) by nerdy, socially awkward weaklings. That's changed for the better in some ways with its shift towards a more inclusive audience, but there's also been a negative shift. With the explosion of popularity in games like, for lack of a better example, Call of Duty, there's been a whole new reason for me to be embarrassed by playing games.

However, it's always been rare for me to discuss video games outside of the internet anyways.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 29, 2013)

Nope.


I remember I went to the cinema one time to watch the new One Direction movie with mates then the animal crossing advert came up, screamed up and down and shouted "OMFG I GOT THAT GAME THAT'S WHAT I TALK ABOUT EVERYDAY" and they're like "um what okay boring" so yeah xD 


Plus I play guitar hero with my mates a lot and play COD with my boyfriend, I always lose and get bored and goes and play Animal Crossing


----------



## Niya (Oct 4, 2013)

Pssh, never. Gaming is a part of me and it always will be. I always ask people what systems they've got! If they don't like it or they think I'm lazy, then tough nuts.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 4, 2013)

Sometimes I find myself feeling embarrassed, but sometimes I feel that if someone wants to judge me for playing video games, well they can enjoy wasting energy on negativity.


----------



## Gale (Oct 4, 2013)

I used to get embarrassed over video games, but as I've gotten older, that's pretty much faded away. I remember being really embarrassed in middle and high school that I still played Pokemon since everyone I knew pretty much hated it. Once I got into college though I felt like everyone liked Pokemon! It was great.

But no, I don't hide the fact I play video games anymore. I don't really care how people judge me at this point.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

I have no reason to hide it.  If someone is so easily willing to judge based on my hobbies then I honestly don't even want to bother with them at all.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 4, 2013)

Gale said:


> Once I got into college though I felt like everyone liked Pokemon! It was great.
> .




Dude this is so true.


----------



## keybug55 (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't really parade about it, but it's nice to talk to people that do. I'm just in a position where I don't know a lot of people that play, so I'm stuck playing single player most of the time.


----------



## Aloha (Oct 7, 2013)

The everyday Gamestop workers i see are in college and they still play 3DS and are proud of it.They talk about how they anticipate the release of 3DS and wii games


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

my friends laugh at me because I like playing games. Especially Animal Crossing. When I get to uni it's fine but I don't know 
:/ I never hide the fact I play games but oh well.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, I am quite embarrassed that I play video games. My group of friends are very judgmental (don't get me wrong, I adore my friends) it's just that I'm 100% certain that they wouldn't approve of what I do in my spare time. I mean come on, I'm 18 years old - in college and I'm still a huge fan of Pokemon! I avoid flipping out my 3DS in public to play games because I'm the type of guy that wouldn't want everybody staring at me.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 8, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Yes, I am quite embarrassed that I play video games. My group of friends are very judgmental (don't get me wrong, I adore my friends) it's just that I'm 100% certain that they wouldn't approve of what I do in my spare time.* I mean come on, I'm 18 years old -* in college and I'm still a huge fan of Pokemon! I avoid flipping out my 3DS in public to play games because I'm the type of guy that wouldn't want everybody staring at me.



What does that mean? It's more popular among adults!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

Chromie said:


> What does that mean? It's more popular among adults!



I know, but people foreign to pokemon would automatically assume that it's a children's game and that I am playing something childish.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Yes, I am quite embarrassed that I play video games. My group of friends are very judgmental (don't get me wrong, I adore my friends) it's just that I'm 100% certain that they wouldn't approve of what I do in my spare time. I mean come on, I'm 18 years old - in college and I'm still a huge fan of Pokemon! I avoid flipping out my 3DS in public to play games because I'm the type of guy that wouldn't want everybody staring at me.



This is my issue 19 and playing games I played many years ago! I can't let go of my ps2! Oh well ^.^


----------



## Yogurt (Oct 8, 2013)

Sometimes it does, I only talk about stuff like that when its around people I feel comfortable with ...not people I don't know very well.......I especially feel awkward playing when Im at Uni because everyone else is studying or something and Im there playing AC..........But it's not like it's my only interest so I don't really care too much but I just rather people get to know me better before I start feeling comfortable playing around them or idk.......


----------



## Cass (Oct 10, 2013)

I've never been embarrassed to admit I play video games, and I'm not afraid to admit it now more than ever.
If you enjoy gaming, it's nothing to be ashamed of.
It's just like men who like cooking, some like to admit it and some don't!


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 10, 2013)

Cass said:


> I've never been embarrassed to admit I play video games, and I'm not afraid to admit it now more than ever.
> If you enjoy gaming, it's nothing to be ashamed of.
> It's just like men who like cooking, some like to admit it and some don't!



I'M A MAN AND I LIKE COOKING!
...AND I LIKE GAMING! I've admitted it! c:


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 19, 2013)

It's not that I play video games, which everybody at my school does, it's the games that I play that I keep quiet about. About a month ago, I was talking about AC:NL with my friend, and this one girl overheard us and just freaked, "Oh my Gawd, you play ANIMAL CROSSING?!?" People like that keep me quiet about my obsession.


----------



## Reploid (Oct 21, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> I'M A MAN AND I LIKE COOKING!
> ...AND I LIKE GAMING! I've admitted it! c:



High five!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2013)

I used to be embarrased about it a lot, but not that much anymore.  Saying something like Pokemon or Mario is childish is like saying Facebook, Minecraft, or COD is childish.  They're all hobbies, so if you say one is childish, you're basically saying what someone likes to do in general is childish.  This is what I like to call Electronical Segregation.  Technology is only bad when people use it to separate their selves from each other.  What annoys me are people that let popular trends dictate their life, and then when someone talks about something that person doesn't like around them, they and their friends claim its childish without even trying it.  If someone has the arrogance to say something is childish then they should at least respect it and keep their opinions to their selves.  A really common saying is if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all.  Things like this may seem silly, but they're true.  I don't think someone was joking when they said people should work together and respect each other's opinions.  Sadly there are people in this world with pack mentalities that create fads and drama to try and dictate other people's lives.  All you can do is let your own choices and opinions dictate your life, and definitely not change them because some arrogant snob says it's 'childish' before even trying it.  And if they do try it and still think it's childish, then they should keep it in their head and change the subject so that both sides can agree on something.


----------



## aegis (Oct 21, 2013)

i think it's ridiculous to be embarrassed of playing video games. :\ not only that, i notice that my friends and i get weird looks when we play on our 3ds on buses and the underground, but everyone else who plays on their phones, ipads, or whatever get a free pass. please!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 25, 2013)

Never. I love video games and I have no problem expressing it to people.


----------

